# Fisker secures new financing and unveils new Atlantic sedan



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy days are here again for Fisker Automotive. The company unveiled a prototype of its long-awaited second model on the eve of the New York Auto Show. The Atlantic is a “luxury four-door sporting sedan with a practical interior.” Like the Karma, the new sedan is a plug-in series hybrid with a four-cylinder gas engine... Newswire >


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Well it looks impressive.

I wonder how A123's issues will affect them though.


----------

